

Fix The Sandbox - julien_p
http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/2324/fix-the-sandbox

======
julien_p
Relevant comment by Brent Simmons:

    
    
      I toss all my Mac app ideas that require more than the default sandboxing rules — no matter how cool the idea is.
    
      The sandbox has a chilling effect on at least one developer. I’d be surprised if it were just me.
    

[http://inessential.com/2012/02/17/daniel_on_fixing_the_sandb...](http://inessential.com/2012/02/17/daniel_on_fixing_the_sandbox)

